# [A] PVP Gilde "Kammerjäger" sucht auf Antonidas



## Rainaar (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen für unsere PVP Gilde "Kammerjäger" Leute für nettes PVP in BG´s und 1kW. ( alle Stufen )

Je nach dem kann unser Forum auch genutzt werden um Arenateams zu bilden.

Wenn Du :

1. älter als 20 Jahre bist

2. PVP als netten Zeitvertreib ABER mit Motivation und Anspruch suchst

3. der Spaß und der Teamgeist bei Dir an vorderer Stelle steht

4. auf Antonidas spielst


bist Du richtig bei uns.

Schau mal rein ins Kammerjäger Forum

TS vorhanden, Webseite ist im Aufbau.

Wir freuen uns auch Dich

Grüsse

Rainaar


----------



## Rainaar (5. Juni 2009)

Los - traut Euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

